# What types are my Piranhas ?



## Benzmann (Sep 26, 2007)

here are some pictures of my aquarium and 5 x 19-24 cm's long piranhas









what type of piranha's are these ?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I guess they are swimming in anti-freeze because you are in Iceland. Maybe not anti-freeze. It could also be scintillation cocktail or laser die.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

red bellied piranhas

also im pretty sure its greenland thats cold and iceland is only in the winter


----------



## Benzmann (Sep 26, 2007)

shanker said:


> I guess they are swimming in anti-freeze because you are in Iceland. Maybe not anti-freeze. It could also be scintillation cocktail or laser die.


hehe , i just got marine blue moon light on the lid of the tank hehe


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

red bellied piranhas


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

rbps


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

definately reds


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Tyrone5797 said:


> definately reds


Yeah natterari for sure but whats up with your pic cuz if I'm not mistaken that's a picture of a sanchezi.


----------

